# Southport overnight parking



## zipnolan (Mar 28, 2011)

It seems the pleasure beach carpark stopover has dried up, I went there last night to find it all locked up, what a shame ! but I went around the corner to park on the main road near the peir (in front of the posh hotels) no charge - no noise and very clean, Southport has cleaned itself up over the last few years and is a great venue to overnight. About time the local council alloted some small piece of land to motorhomes/campervans rather than kettling them to stay at expensive caravan parks.
I left my home town with £120 cash in my pocket, I didnt need fuel, we had fish n chips, rather more than a few beers/whiskey's in the excellent pubs, x2 full English in Morrisons and a bit of shopping, I have now £20 left so I spent £100 in Southport but my money will spend anywhere if I feel not welcomed by overnight restrictions and high carpark fees as I did later when we visited Liverpool's Albert dock, instructed to park on the buspark (because of our motorhome) the fee = £10 ! I revved up and went !, Liverpool didn't get a penny of my hard earned gains.


----------



## Dezi (Mar 28, 2011)

My word young Zippy.  Fishnchips a few beers an whisky followed by the full English at Morrisons. 

Eh you folk oop north know a thing or two bout livin. 

I agree with you about not spending my money where councils make life difficult / expensive for motorhomes though. 

Dezi


----------

